# Hanover Officer Arrested



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Officer accused of stealing radar gun*
By *Ed Baker*/ [email protected]
Wednesday, August 31, 2005

*L*ocal authorities are charging a Hanover police officer with stealing a high-tech radar unit and distributing details from the state's Criminal Offenders Records Information registry. (CORI) 
Officer Thomas C. Venable, 48, pleaded not guilty to a single charge of larceny over $250 and four counts of disseminating CORI details during his arraignment in Plymouth County District Court on Thursday. He was released on personal recognizance and must appear for a pre-trial hearing on Sept. 28 to answer the charges. 
Police Chief Paul R. Hayes said Venable was arrested after officers found the radar unit in his Kingston residence while searching the home under a search warrant on Wednesday night. 
"We got information about possible criminal activity on his, (Venable) behalf," said Hayes. "I brought in the State Police to investigate the criminal aspects of it and based on the information we received, he had the radar unit." 
The investigation was also assisted by Hanover Police Lt. Walter L. Sweeney and Plymouth County District Attorney Timothy Cruz. 
Hayes said the radar is worth approximately $3,000 and was missing for nearly eight months. An insurance claim had been submitted to cover the loss. 
"He came into work on Wednesday night and was advised that he was suspended without pay based on criminal allegations and department rules," said Hayes. "We also advised him that we had a search warrant to search his home." 
Authorities searched Venable's residence on Wednesday at approximately 6:30 p.m . with the assistance of Kingston Police, State Police and Sweeney. 
"The missing radar was found at that location," said Hayes. "He was subsequently arrested at that point for felony larceny over $250." 
He said Venable has been a police officer for approximately 20 years. 
"He previously served with Marshfield Police before coming to Hanover," said Hayes. "The selectmen will have to deal with the administrative disciplinary aspects of the case when the five day suspension period ends."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Why on earth a radar gun? What use could it serve other than to resell it, and what department would buy it directly from a line officer? Weird...

*


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Great, another black eye for the rest of us HONEST P.Os.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

itis bad to be a theif, when yuo area poilice ofiecr and i am onest anddo not to cremienal actes , why do yuo think that this oficer did suchea crim if it isprove beyonda reesonabale douwt it is not good fore those oficer who do a good jobb and ar e tryin to prevnt crime not comitt crime this writer beleivs that we mustbe abov the lwa and , not get in truble to emberrass ourselfs to citezines


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

spt102 said:


> itis bad to be a theif, when yuo area poilice ofiecr and i am onest anddo not to cremienal actes , why do yuo think that this oficer did suchea crim if it isprove beyonda reesonabale douwt it is not good fore those oficer who do a good jobb and ar e tryin to prevnt crime not comitt crime this writer beleivs that we mustbe abov the lwa and , not get in truble to emberrass ourselfs to citezines


What???


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*SPT102 - The "I'm an illiterate idiot" act is getting old. Cut the shit.*
*Your wasting bandwidth and the members time.*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LMAO I know that guy


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

spt102 said:


> itis bad to be a theif, when yuo area poilice ofiecr and i am onest anddo not to cremienal actes , why do yuo think that this oficer did suchea crim if it isprove beyonda reesonabale douwt it is not good fore those oficer who do a good jobb and ar e tryin to prevnt crime not comitt crime this writer beleivs that we mustbe abov the lwa and , not get in truble to emberrass ourselfs to citezines


WTF?? Time to screw dude.....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

spt102 said:


> itis bad to be a theif, when yuo area poilice ofiecr and i am onest anddo not to cremienal actes , why do yuo think that this oficer did suchea crim if it isprove beyonda reesonabale douwt it is not good fore those oficer who do a good jobb and ar e tryin to prevnt crime not comitt crime this writer beleivs that we mustbe abov the lwa and , not get in truble to emberrass ourselfs to citezines


You know what scares me about this is I can read and understand it. My dyslexia rearranges the letters so it is spelled correctly


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That's wonderful, a 20 year career ruined because of a stolen radar gun and disemination of CORI. A f'n radar gun?? And the use for that in his house is for what? To sell? Can't tell me there is not enough extra work out there. Maybe some whacker would buy it on EBAY I suppose. I know of people who you can't get them to grab the radar gun and do anything while working, nevermind take the thing home... The lack of integrity and ethics just drives me nuts. It makes the majority of the officers out there doing a good job seem sketchy to the public.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

frapmpd24 said:


> That's wonderful, a 20 year career ruined because of a stolen radar gun and disemination of CORI. A f'n radar gun?? And the use for that in his house is for what? To sell? Can't tell me there is not enough extra work out there. Maybe some whacker would buy it on EBAY I suppose. I know of people who you can't get them to grab the radar gun and do anything while working, nevermind take the thing home... The lack of integrity and ethics just drives me nuts. It makes the majority of the officers out there doing a good job seem sketchy to the public.


Yup, but you see it more and more. No Brotherhood anymore, no integrity. Everyone's out for themselves. As for the story aboe, I bet there's more to it than we know. Be interesting to see what comes out of this story. :s


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

"You know what scares me about this is I can read and understand it. My dyslexia rearranges the letters so it is spelled correctly"

hey irish,

the reason you can read it is....


*Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.*
:t:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*ROBO! You helped me understand the little love notes my wife has been putting in my lunchbox for the past 11 years...*
*I thought she was learning a foreign language... Thanks Buddy!!
*

*Go scerw yuorslef!*
*You Riuned My Lfie!*
*Dorp Daed!*


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

That's a perfect example of hiring a good cop or bad cop! 
It brings a bad name to us that TRULY stand by the BADGE!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

When I was on Mids, that is what my 4 A.M. reports looked like before the spell check. Key word, spt102, is spell check.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## JACK 807 (Dec 3, 2003)

SPT102, you must be a supervisor. Do you know J809? He actually speaks how you write. Just think, you could be the missing link.:lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> *ROBO! You helped me understand the little love notes my wife has been putting in my lunchbox for the past 11 years...*
> *I thought she was learning a foreign language... Thanks Buddy!!
> *
> 
> ...


That's funny Koz!!:L: :L: :L:


----------

